# What is this Schwinn worth?



## PeterScherer (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey, just found this for sale in some local classifieds. I have no idea what the seller wants for it, so I figured I'd ask everyone here what they think. I believe that is the original front wheel there as well. 










Thanks,
Peter


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 10, 2012)

*It's NOT a Schwinn......*

It's a Murray produced Flightliner or Spaceliner sold by Sears in the '60's.

Not a whole lot of value here, but these can be fun bikes.....


----------



## jd56 (Nov 10, 2012)

Looks like a 60s Murray Missle or a base model Flite.
In that condition...$50
If the battery tray is in good shape with little corrosion then add $40.
Just an opinion but she (he) might clean up well.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PeterScherer (Nov 10, 2012)

Sorry, I saw the cantilever frame and thought 50's Schwinn. Thanks!


----------



## jpromo (Nov 10, 2012)

PeterScherer said:


> Sorry, I saw the cantilever frame and thought 50's Schwinn. Thanks!




Not a bad thought as Schwinn did hold the patent on the cantilever until the late 50s, I believe.


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Nov 10, 2012)

*omaha*

its been in the omaha cl for around a month now. wants 70 bucks. have been thinking about this one myself


----------



## PeterScherer (Nov 11, 2012)

Same here BikeDude; however, I can't bring myself to spend that kind of cash on a bike that needs a full restoration that will exceed the value of the bike. Since I already have a project underway, I think I'm gonna pass. 
Cheers,
Peter


----------



## skydog (Nov 13, 2012)

That reminds me of my 1962 Sears (by Murray) bike (since sold)


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Nov 16, 2012)

*bought it*

i decided to offer the guy 40 bucks, he took my offer. ill post picks soon.


----------

